# Knights Of Pleasure 15th Year Anniversary



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.



















Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

count me in for sure .


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 27 2009, 04:18 PM~14900841
> *count me in for sure .
> *


x2 

:thumbsup: ill be sure and let the whole club know


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

Almost there GET READY FOR THE BIGGEST SHOW IN DALLAS FT. WORTH
*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*










DOORS OPEN SAT AT 8:00 a.m

www.ltpbregionals.com


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

CHINGON WILL B THERE 4SURE AND GOIN TO C IF THE REST OF MY HOMIES N 210 HARD HITTERZ CAN MAKE :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Aug 27 2009, 08:28 PM~14902545
> *CHINGON WILL B THERE 4SURE AND GOIN TO C IF THE REST OF MY HOMIES N 210 HARD HITTERZ CAN MAKE :biggrin:
> *


Bring them all


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 27 2009, 06:34 PM~14902610
> *Bring them all
> *


GOIN TO TALK TO THEM ABOUT IT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

is ROLLERZ invited to compete?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2009, 05:34 PM~14913109
> *is ROLLERZ invited to compete?
> *


Of course. Why wouldn't they.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

maybe ill have theses by the show


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2009, 05:14 PM~14914305
> *maybe ill have theses by the show
> 
> 
> ...


fugly


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2009, 06:20 PM~14914348
> *fugly
> *


i was just kiddin.. iam too mexican for that shit. they look clean on some rides though


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2009, 07:44 PM~14914524
> *i was just kiddin.. iam too mexican for that shit. they look clean on some rides though
> *


You ain't got to lie Craig. I mean Miggy. :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2009, 07:14 PM~14914305
> *maybe ill have theses by the show
> 
> 
> ...




dont do it!!! keep it lowrider it looks better that way.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

lol nah iam gonna keep it like it is but i do need to let Pablo add his touch to it here soon 


ey is anyone gonna go chill at best buy tomorrow night?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2009, 06:14 PM~14914305
> *maybe ill have theses by the show
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Come ONE Come ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup: ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

u know ill be there :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

MIRACLES WILL BE THERE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Latin Rollerz will be there  





















and takin the "most members" throphy :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

miggy will be there


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 2 2009, 05:29 PM~14962545
> *miggy will be there
> *


u know it :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 2 2009, 05:29 PM~14962545
> *miggy will be there
> *


 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 3 2009, 07:35 AM~14967880
> *:0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

now its time for my brown brothersssss
















sorry no tortilla


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 5 2009, 05:42 AM~14987394
> *
> *


Miggy will be there


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Sep 2 2009, 05:29 PM~14962545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 5 2009, 10:01 AM~14988238
> *Miggy will be there
> *


If he dont retire again.....like Jay z


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 5 2009, 04:52 PM~14990480
> *If he dont retire again.....like Jay z
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 7 2009, 12:13 PM~15003155
> *
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what's up people?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 7 2009, 12:31 PM~15003813
> *what's up people?
> *



chillin looking at the pictures


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

miggy will be there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 7 2009, 11:55 AM~15003439
> *
> *


Lamark will be there


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT .........


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 7 2009, 06:10 PM~15006687
> *miggy will be there
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 3 2009, 08:46 AM~14968798
> *:yes:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

we will be there showing support for KOP Congrats on ur 15YRS


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 8 2009, 09:01 PM~15020456
> *Lamark will be there
> *


he better :0


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt....if there is anything we can do, let us know!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 9 2009, 10:21 PM~15032895
> *ttt....if there is anything we can do, let us know!
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 9 2009, 08:21 PM~15032895
> *ttt....if there is anything we can do, let us know!
> *


pay for it you big balla :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

BUMP...........


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Sep 9 2009, 07:30 PM~15030623
> *we will be there showing support for KOP Congrats on ur 15YRS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 9 2009, 10:21 PM~15032895
> *ttt....if there is anything we can do, let us know!
> *



make it worth some bonus points since we dont have a show here in austin. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 11 2009, 04:51 PM~15054017
> *make it worth some bonus points since we dont have a show here in austin. :biggrin:
> *


lol hell yea


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 9 2009, 09:21 PM~15032895
> *ttt....if there is anything we can do, let us know!
> *



x2 :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 11 2009, 03:45 PM~15053310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

T T T FOR K O P.......





HOPEFULLY WE'LL SEE GUYS IN OCT.




:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 11 2009, 03:51 PM~15054017
> *make it worth some bonus points since we dont have a show here in austin. :biggrin:
> *


you gonna bring out the rehab car? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Sep 9 2009, 07:30 PM~15030623
> *we will be there showing support for KOP Congrats on ur 15YRS
> *


where you been homie ,how have you been


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

there are no shows for the wego tour hopefully everyone can make it out


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 15 2009, 09:36 PM~15093430
> *there are no shows for the wego tour  hopefully everyone can make it out
> *


x2 besides we know everyone will miss each other if we dont see each other for over a month .... no ****


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt for texas


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

mrchavez will be there


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2009, 10:27 PM~15104218
> *miggy will be there
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 17 2009, 08:08 AM~15106238
> *:0
> *


hey! did you tell everyone that Texas Snow will be there :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 17 2009, 10:51 AM~15107701
> *hey! did you tell everyone that Texas Snow will be there  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2009, 09:27 PM~15104218
> *mrchavez will be there
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 17 2009, 10:51 AM~15107701
> *hey! did you tell everyone that Texas Snow will be there  :biggrin:
> *


bout time i can try 1 of thoses grape raspas :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

MUSIc by TRAMPIA<MEXICAN<AND DJ MANDO!!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 17 2009, 09:43 PM~15113615
> *MUSIc by TRAMPIA<MEXICAN<AND DJ lil MANDO!!!
> *



fixed


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 17 2009, 09:43 PM~15113615
> *MUSIc by TRAMPIA<MEXICAN<AND DJ MANDO!!!
> *


que onda Alex? :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Sep 17 2009, 10:48 PM~15113680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's up big perm,i mean big worm :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 17 2009, 08:06 PM~15111866
> *bout time i can try 1 of thoses grape raspas  :biggrin:
> *


and my favorite picadillys :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 18 2009, 06:39 AM~15116367
> *and my favorite picadillys :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Sep 17 2009, 07:06 PM~15111866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT for my Brothers and Sisters


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

15 yrs and going^^^^^


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 19 2009, 08:46 AM~15125790
> *15 yrs and going^^^^^
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Sep 17 2009, 10:51 AM~15107701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 18 2009, 08:04 AM~15117327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

CONGRATS ON YALLS WINS....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

thanx bro,you bringing the cut to the show?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 21 2009, 12:08 PM~15141782
> *thanx bro,you bringing the cut to the show?
> *


if everything works out car been acting up......


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 21 2009, 03:50 PM~15143318
> *if  everything  works  out car  been  acting  up......
> *


if not.. you still gonna be there  but it would be nice to see the cut dog out there especially after all the cutlass's we seen at chicano park last night. i think u need to shut em down :thumbsup: fuck it we'll even look for a trailor if we have to


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Sep 21 2009, 04:50 PM~15143318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU CAN BORROW MINE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

don't forget the show in waco think this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 14 2009, 12:18 PM~15076908
> *where you been homie ,how have you been
> *


im living in San Anto know been doing good. when you get a chance hit me up ill give you my cell # on a pvt msg.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Can't wait Homies


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm going to try to be there!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i got a lil suprise instore for this show and it aint donuts :biggrin: ok well that too but a lil something else


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 23 2009, 07:58 AM~15162281
> *i got a lil suprise instore for this show and it aint donuts  :biggrin: ok well that too but a lil something else
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 23 2009, 09:58 AM~15162281
> *i got a lil suprise instore for this show and it aint donuts  :biggrin: ok well that too but a lil something else
> *


what's her name and does she have a sister :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2009, 11:34 AM~15163529
> *what's her name and does she have a sister  :biggrin:
> *


what if its Miggy naked???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 23 2009, 04:25 PM~15165749
> *what if its Miggy naked???
> *


then his all yours.I am pretty sure he can undress you the way you like it :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2009, 03:33 PM~15165836
> *then his all yours.I am pretty sure he can undress you the way you like it  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2009, 10:34 AM~15163529
> *what's her name and does she have a sister  :biggrin:
> *


  :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2009, 02:33 PM~15165836
> *then his all yours.I am pretty sure he can undress you the way you like it  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


  :barf: :nono: :around: :around:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 23 2009, 04:58 PM~15166098
> *  :barf:  :nono:  :around:  :around:
> *


I heard thats the way he likes it from the guy that undressed him in victoria


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2009, 03:07 PM~15166178
> *I heard thats the way he likes it from the guy that undressed  him in victoria
> *


blahahahahha........ :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2009, 04:07 PM~15166178
> *I heard thats the way he likes it from the guy that undressed  him in victoria
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

i heard about that too on mocospace.com


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2009, 04:07 PM~15166178
> *I heard thats the way he likes it from the guy that undressed  him in victoria
> *


DAMMIT TINO!!! :angry: LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

heard someone might be tippin on fo fos at this show :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> > Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

KOP


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt

heres some questions that some people have been asking me

like how will the classes be set up? 

bout food and drinks? can we bring our own and wha bout grills

damn there was a couple of other ?s but i done forgot .. shit :angry: 

if i remember ill come back :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good, just passin threw showin some love.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 24 2009, 05:43 PM~15176988
> *ttt
> 
> heres some questions that some people have been asking me
> ...


I don't have the list of classes,but I know there are 10 or so classes,as for the grills we were told no due to insurance purpose.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 24 2009, 10:08 PM~15179571
> *I don't have the list of classes,but I know there are 10  or so classes,as for the grills we  were told no due to insurance purpose.
> *


one more thing,there will be vendors there selling food and drinks.like miklo,we have people selling b b qu plates,and we'll be selling hot dogs,frito pies,nachos and sodas and water


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

WHATS UP ALEX?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 24 2009, 11:58 AM~15173745
> *KOP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Sep 24 2009, 10:14 PM~15179653
> *WHATS UP ALEX?
> *


how you been bro ,long time no see


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

SOUNDS LIKE ITS GONNA B A GOOD ONE, MIGHT JUST HAVE TO MAKE A TRIP DOWN THEIR...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Sep 24 2009, 09:08 PM~15179571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alreadyyy.. sounds good to me :thumbsup: i still have a coupon for a free raspa from Miklo and it expires in December so i better use it :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 25 2009, 02:38 AM~15181844
> *alreadyyy.. sounds good to me  :thumbsup:  i still have a coupon for a free raspa from Miklo and it expires in December so i better use it  :biggrin:
> *


you a fool miggy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

make sure to bring some flyers homies


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 25 2009, 12:08 AM~15180790
> *SOUNDS LIKE ITS GONNA B A GOOD ONE,  MIGHT JUST HAVE TO MAKE A TRIP DOWN THEIR...
> *


I think it'll be worth the trip


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 25 2009, 11:22 AM~15183712
> *make sure to bring some flyers homies
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: alreaaaady


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 25 2009, 09:24 AM~15183736
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: alreaaaady
> *


LOOKING GOOD... YEA BRING SOME FLYERS TO THA WACO SHOW.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 25 2009, 10:22 AM~15183712
> *make sure to bring some girls homies
> *


fixed


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 25 2009, 10:56 AM~15184046
> *LOOKING  GOOD...  YEA  BRING  SOME  FLYERS  TO  THA  WACO  SHOW.
> *


whats up wit all the capital letters? u know i cant hear that good but i can see :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

back to the top :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Next Stop


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

quick question

are yall gonna enter yalls cars and bikes in the show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 27 2009, 07:00 PM~15200696
> *quick question
> 
> are yall gonna enter yalls cars and bikes in the show?
> *


That's a big NO ,we will be judges at the show :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm going to kick and scream to try to make yalls show... There should be no excuses for me not to but damn having a baby angel and a short Hitler for a wife makes it hard as hell...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Alex let me know if yall gonna go to Bryan this comin weekend. if so iam gonna try to make it too. i had a flat sat night in Waco but i just now got back from having that replaced. but 4sure ill be at yall show.. thanks for letting me grill it up wit yall this past Saturday in Waco. the food was good :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 25 2009, 04:27 PM~15187098
> *whats up wit all the capital letters? u know i cant hear that good but i can see  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 27 2009, 05:00 PM~15200696
> *quick question
> 
> are yall gonna enter yalls cars and bikes in the show?
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 27 2009, 06:47 PM~15201486
> *That's a big NO ,we will be judges at the show  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 28 2009, 10:06 AM~15205901
> *I'm going to kick and scream to try to make yalls show... There should be no excuses for me not to but damn having a baby angel and a short Hitler for a wife makes it hard as hell...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: short hitler


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 28 2009, 08:06 AM~15205901
> *I'm going to<span style=\'color:red\'>hell...
> *


 :buttkick: :rant:  :angel:  :burn:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 28 2009, 10:19 AM~15205993
> *Alex let me know if yall gonna go to Bryan this comin weekend. if so iam gonna try to make it too. i had a flat sat night in Waco but i just now got back from having that replaced. but 4sure ill be at yall show.. thanks for letting me grill it up wit yall this past Saturday in Waco. the food was good  :thumbsup:
> *


yes sirrrrr we will be going to bryan  as far as the grill goes,any time,that's what homies are for and yeah the food was good even with no seasoning :h5: uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Sep 27 2009, 07:00 PM~15200696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but they will be there on display only


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up Alex ? man have yall built an extra room for all them damn trophys you bringing home with yalls car ? :biggrin: 

Or do you wait a while and use them for firewood.. j/k


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 28 2009, 12:48 PM~15207424
> *what up Alex ?  man have yall built an extra room for all them damn trophys you bringing home with yalls car ?  :biggrin:
> 
> Or do you wait a while and use them for firewood..  j/k
> *


you should see my mom's garage :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 28 2009, 10:48 AM~15207424
> *what up Alex ?  man have yall built an extra room for all them damn trophys you bringing home with yalls car ?  :biggrin:
> 
> Or do you wait a while and use them for firewood..  j/k
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 28 2009, 11:24 AM~15207170
> *yes sirrrrr we will be going to bryan  as far as the grill goes,any time,that's what homies are for and yeah the food was good even with no seasoning  :h5:  uffin:
> *


Beto said the same thing. i was all in a rush at HEB cuz i thought i was running late. i forgot seasoning, mustard, batteries. next time ill make a list and check it twice but i dont think ill be drinking in the heat anymore. that shit fucked me up. my head felt like i had :banghead:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

BUMP..... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 09:45 PM~15212982
> *BUMP..... :biggrin:
> *


are ya gonna make it down for our show? :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt for the last time tonight :420: :420:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what up miggy :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 28 2009, 03:50 PM~15210288
> *Beto said the same thing. i was all in a rush at HEB cuz i thought i was running late. i forgot seasoning, mustard, batteries.  next time ill make a list and check it twice but i dont think ill be drinking in the heat anymore. that shit fucked me up. my head felt like i had  :banghead:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 28 2009, 05:50 PM~15210288
> *Beto said the same thing. i was all in a rush at HEB cuz i thought i was running late. i forgot seasoning, mustard, batteries.  next time ill make a list and check it twice but i dont think ill be drinking in the heat anymore. that shit fucked me up. my head felt like i had  :banghead:
> *



and your face looked like you :banghead: too........ :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, ATXSS

GET TO WORK ESE........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 12:23 PM~15217979
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, ATXSS
> 
> ...


both of ya!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: .......... :machinegun: :machinegun: jk...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254,* bbaker78634*

whats going on bro? we gotta hit up roundrock before this show k? :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2009, 06:13 PM~15221082
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, bbaker78634
> 
> ...



sounds good to me.


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2009, 05:13 PM~15221082
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, bbaker78634
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: youre hooked...they are fuck'n good though :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

theyre alright :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 29 2009, 09:29 PM~15224059
> *:roflmao: youre hooked...they are fuck'n good though :biggrin:
> *


lol hell yea and everyone's been sayin they had it on tv on man vs food and i finally saw it yesterday. the same amount of batter for a reg 12 dozen goes into 1 of thoses big one :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i dunno if i could eat it like this though 







maybe the next carshow we could have a donut eating contest instead of a hot dog eating contest and see who can eat 1 of theses the fastest


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hmmm i mite have to try this 1 out too


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2009, 07:10 AM~15226398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is good too :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2009, 06:23 AM~15226257
> *lol hell yea and everyone's been sayin they had it on tv on man vs food and i finally saw it yesterday. the same amount of batter for a reg 12 dozen goes into 1 of thoses big one  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2009, 07:10 AM~15226398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my cuz ate 6 in like 2 hours... he almost did it  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2009, 07:56 AM~15226343
> *i dunno if i could eat it like this though
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmm,we might rabbit we might


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 30 2009, 08:46 AM~15227488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I wanna try this any volunteers wanna help ?

fast fwd to :50


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 30 2009, 11:32 AM~15228355
> *I wanna try this any volunteers wanna help ?
> 
> fast fwd to :50
> ...


Im down.... :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS+Sep 30 2009, 12:32 PM~15228355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

put me down also............ :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 30 2009, 11:32 AM~15228355
> *I wanna try this any volunteers wanna help ?
> 
> fast fwd to :50
> ...


damn that just made me hungry but too bad iam on a diet wey


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 28 2009, 04:50 PM~15210288
> *Beto said the same thing. i was all in a rush at HEB cuz i thought i was running late. i forgot seasoning, mustard, batteries.  next time ill make a list and check it twice but i dont think ill be drinking in the heat anymore. that shit fucked me up. my head felt like i had  :banghead:
> *


 :yes: :yes: IT WAS GOOOD, THNX FOR LETTIN ME GRUB WIT YA,LL, I HAD A GREAT TIME & WAS BUZZIN HARD....


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 30 2009, 09:46 AM~15227488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 28 2009, 09:06 AM~15205901
> *I'm going to kick and scream to try to make yalls show... There should be no excuses for me not to but damn having a baby angel and a short Hitler for a wife makes it hard as hell...
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: WATZ SUP HOMIE...


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> > Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *73monte*

:wave: 

man this weekend weather not lookin so good so far


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2009, 10:06 PM~15234203
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, 73monte
> 
> ...


yeah,I know,I am watching the news right now


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2009, 09:52 PM~15233982
> *:rofl:  :rofl:   WATZ SUP HOMIE...
> *


shoot just here raizin a baby and attempting to keep baby mama happy ( fail ) :biggrin: will we be seeing you at the KOP show wey ? I'm gonna have to go to the CO and kick it one weekend yall boys look like yall know how to party !!! no cameras though oh what the hell yall can't hang anyway !!! j/k wey :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats the damn deal Alejandro ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 30 2009, 10:20 PM~15234414
> *shoot just here raizin a baby and attempting to keep baby mama happy ( fail )  :biggrin:    will we be seeing you at the KOP show wey ?  I'm gonna have to go to the CO and kick it one weekend yall boys look like yall know how to party !!!  no cameras though oh what the hell yall can't hang anyway !!! j/k wey  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what are you still doing up ...short hitler gonna whip that ass again :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I know huh !!! ya me voy !!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: what's up caspy,you have a nice nice ride


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hey guys,I need a little help.I need to figure out what classes to do,I want to please everyone that way they'll come back next time around.I have 16 classes to fill,I would like to have a verity of classes to get a little bit of every thing in there.


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 30 2009, 11:42 PM~15236171
> *hey guys,I need a little help.I need to figure out what classes  to do,I want to please everyone that way they'll come back next time around.I have 16 classes to fill,I would like to have a verity of classes to get a little bit of every thing in there.
> *


1 lowrider car
2 lowrider luxury
3 lowrider truck
4 slab
5 donk
6 lowrider bike
7 hot rod/muscle car
8 classic car
9 classic truck
10 model car - if anyone takes any out there
11 the car hop
12 SUV
13 classic lowrider
14
15
16
17
18

and maybe some classes have a street class and a mild class :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Most club Entries
Best Mural
Best pin striping
Best Interior



Misc. Awards


The " You have the Oldest out of Date Inspection/Regestration" award
The "Who Came the Furthest" award
The " You came up since we last saw you " award
THE "Who brought the most chicks" award


just a start


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 1 2009, 08:35 AM~15237973
> *Most club Entries
> Best Mural
> Best pin striping
> ...


and for mrchavez

the "who got drunk and passed out the quickest" award 
and
"who likes sausage" award 

we have pics to prove both of the above :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 1 2009, 09:11 AM~15237822
> *1 lowrider car
> 2 lowrider luxury
> 3 lowrider truck
> ...


here's what I got so far :
lowrider-street 
mild 
full 
lowrider bike-street 
mild 
full 
luxury 
bomb 
slab /donk
hot rod /rat rod 
suv
4x4
special intrest(pedal cars ) 

and that's what I got for now 
oh yeah 1st -3rd for all the classes and 2 best of show trophies 1 vehicle &1 bike


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what about best display >? wey


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 1 2009, 11:55 AM~15239128
> *what about best display >?  wey
> *


you can have mine :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 1 2009, 08:02 AM~15238106
> *and for mrchavez
> 
> the "who got drunk and passed out the quickest" award
> ...


awwwwwwwwwww you idiot.......... ima get you........


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 09:34 AM~15238909
> *here's what I got so far :
> lowrider-street
> mild
> ...


will all tha lux. cars be put together......?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 1 2009, 07:35 AM~15237973
> *Most club Entries
> Best Mural
> Best pin striping
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 30 2009, 08:20 PM~15234414
> *shoot just here raizin a baby and attempting to keep baby mama happy ( fail )  :biggrin:    will we be seeing you at the KOP show wey ?  I'm gonna have to go to the CO and kick it one weekend yall boys look like yall know how to party !!!  no cameras though oh what the hell yall can't hang anyway !!! j/k wey  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :guns: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, 73monte.........................
 ITS YOU............WHAT DO YOU WANT.....??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2009, 12:23 PM~15239337
> *will  all  tha lux.  cars  be  put  together......?
> *


well that will be up to the owner,they can choose from lowrider ,slab,or luxury.BUT BUT there will be NO BIG WHEELS in the lowrider class.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2009, 12:26 PM~15239357
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, 73monte.........................
> ITS  YOU............WHAT  DO  YOU  WANT.....??
> *


the real question is what do you want


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 10:28 AM~15239376
> *well that will be up to the owner,they can choose from lowrider ,slab,or luxury.BUT  BUT  there will be NO BIG WHEELS  in the lowrider class.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 10:30 AM~15239389
> *the real question is what do you want
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :buttkick:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

WHAT UP HOMIE ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

he said up^^^^^^


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 10:34 AM~15238909
> *here's what I got so far :
> lowrider-street
> mild
> ...


maybe you should seperate the luxury class into at least street and mild...cause trust me, thats gonna be a big class...

also make sure you have a truck class..

just a thought if you had some extra trophies, you could break it down from lowrider 70s-and below and 80s-and above...

and also, not sure how many trophies you got, but you might need a class for the 90s or the 2000s maybe 90s-and above... like the magnums, chargers, 300s, grand marquis, caprices..stuff like that...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 1 2009, 02:32 PM~15240369
> *maybe you should seperate the luxury class into at least street and mild...cause trust me, thats gonna be a big class...
> 
> also make sure you have a truck class..
> ...


  thanx tito :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 30 2009, 09:20 PM~15234414
> *shoot just here raizin a baby and attempting to keep baby mama happy ( fail )  :biggrin:    will we be seeing you at the KOP show wey ?  I'm gonna have to go to the CO and kick it one weekend yall boys look like yall know how to party !!!  no cameras though oh what the hell yall can't hang anyway !!! j/k wey  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YES ZIR!

EVERYONE IS WELCOMED TO COME ON DOWN, WE ALWAYZ BBQ n & DRINKIN PLENTY OF BUDLIGHT


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ok..... ima get yall..........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2009, 04:54 PM~15241528
> *ok.....  ima  get  yall..........
> *


you need to buy a camera :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 1 2009, 01:32 PM~15240369
> *maybe you should seperate the luxury class into at least street and mild...cause trust me, thats gonna be a big class...
> 
> also make sure you have a truck class..
> ...


i was gonna say that too cuz theres alot of lincolns and cadillacs out there.. and at the lone star cruisers show i was in the same class with Carlos with the orange lincoln :angry: lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 1 2009, 06:29 PM~15242490
> *i was gonna say that too cuz theres alot of lincolns and cadillacs out there..  and at the lone star cruisers show i was in the same class with Carlos with the orange lincoln :angry: lol
> *


don't worry dogg i got this


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 05:50 PM~15242654
> *don't worry dogg i got this
> *


alreadyyy :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

We're looking forward to ridin out to tha ATX on the 18th, Can't Wait!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

we look foward to having you bro ,ya be safe on the road.if ya need anything like directions give my wife a call at 512-538-3715 or help for any reason


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 27 2009, 04:29 PM~14900262
> *Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.
> 
> 
> ...


ttt FOR the last time 2 KIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt for Friday :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

TTT 4 15yrs of Austin Lowriding


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

Bump ,I hope I can make the show.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

x2


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Oct 2 2009, 08:19 PM~15253433
> *Bump ,I hope I can make the show.
> *


bbaker will be there


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 3 2009, 01:07 AM~15255365
> *bbaker will be there
> *



I will be there but M.J. might not.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Oct 3 2009, 09:40 AM~15256534
> *I will be there but M.J. might not.
> *


why,what happened? :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

getting redone?


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 3 2009, 10:26 AM~15256725
> *why,what happened? :0
> *


had to fix my wheels


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Oct 3 2009, 10:46 AM~15256802
> *had to fix my wheels
> *


   loose spoke,curb checked,wheel came off


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

did yall hear about wha happened?


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 3 2009, 04:50 PM~15259022
> *did yall hear about wha happened?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Watz sup homies?  

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 4 2009, 12:05 AM~15261633
> *Watz sup homies?
> 
> TTT
> *


this is off limits except to me and the staff .. no pinto beans for you


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 weeks away... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 4 2009, 12:20 PM~15263628
> *2 weeks away... :biggrin:
> *


yup,we got the wrist bands friday,pick up the tropies this friday


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 4 2009, 03:03 AM~15262282
> *this is off limits except to me and the staff .. no pinto beans for you
> *


 :buttkick: 

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 5 2009, 11:57 AM~15271339
> *:wave:
> *


what's up homii,where you been?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt 


where is everyone at today? 

did someone say bbq? iam there :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

OK MIGGY<YOU ASKED FOR IT WE ARE HAVING A DONUT EATING CONTEST !!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 5 2009, 05:09 PM~15275070
> *OK MIGGY<YOU ASKED FOR IT WE ARE HAVING A DONUT EATING CONTEST !!!
> 
> 
> ...


sign me up :biggrin: 




do i have any challengers?? i wonder if mrchavez can hang  its not sausage so prob not :cheesy:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i will be there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 5 2009, 06:51 PM~15275418
> *sign me up  :biggrin:
> do i have any challengers?? i wonder if mrchavez can hang    its not sausage so prob not  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 5 2009, 06:55 PM~15275454
> *i will be there
> *


 :twak: :twak: you have to be there,your helping.you can't have a donut, remember your sugar :nono: :nono:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

PROPHECY will be there Busting out with a sneak peek of (Root of All Evil) Pedal Car. not complete yet but it will be there.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 4 2009, 11:29 AM~15263685
> *yup,we got the wrist bands friday,pick up the tropies this friday
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 6 2009, 12:40 PM~15282155
> *PROPHECY will be there Busting out with  a sneak peek of (Root of All Evil) Pedal Car. not complete yet but it will be there.
> *


 :0 :0 can't wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 5 2009, 01:29 PM~15273558
> *what's up homii,where you been?
> *


chillin stayn away cus your mean to me......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 5 2009, 04:51 PM~15275418
> *sign me up  :biggrin:
> do i have any challengers?? i wonder if mrchavez can hang    its not sausage so prob not  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: ......... but im down


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 6 2009, 04:58 PM~15284403
> *chillin  stayn  away  cus  your  mean  to  me......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


but you know miggy got nothing but luv for ya (not me,man f#*k you ) :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 6 2009, 03:24 PM~15284642
> *but you know miggy got nothing but luv for ya (not me,man f#*k you ) :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :tears: :tears: :tears: :rant:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Oct 6 2009, 04:24 PM~15284642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha :0 :0 :0 dammitttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 6 2009, 05:35 PM~15284749
> *:uh:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :rant:
> *


 :biggrin:  uffin: :angel: :angel: :wave: :tongue: :werd: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 6 2009, 04:35 PM~15284749
> *:uh:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :rant:
> *


damn this guy must be going home early this week :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## jersyzhou (Oct 7, 2009)

http://forums.thesimsresource.com/showthread.php?t=374079


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 6 2009, 03:58 PM~15284403
> *chillin  stayn  away  cus  your  mean  to  me......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he was tryin to get away but i was after him .. damn its hard recording and driving at the same time though 











but he's good at washing cars


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> *he was tryin to get away but i was after him *.. damn its hard recording and driving at the same time though
> 
> :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 6 2009, 02:38 PM~15284254
> *:0  :0  can't wait to see it  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :rofl:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 7 2009, 12:19 PM~15292703
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :rofl:
> *


 I heard that you already seen it....miggys chorizo :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2009, 10:23 AM~15292734
> *I heard that you already seen it....miggys chorizo :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


este vato....... you gots to much on your mind..... :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.



















Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.

[/quote]
TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 7 2009, 12:25 PM~15292757
> *este  vato.......  you  gots  to  much on  your  mind..... :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


i rather have it on my mind,than miggys nuts on my chin,like you :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2009, 10:30 AM~15292810
> *i rather have it on my mind,than miggys nuts on my chin,like you  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 7 2009, 12:31 PM~15292828
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 7 2009, 12:28 PM~15292792
> *Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.
> 
> 
> ...


TTT
[/quote :biggrin: ]


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

wow :0 lol 

hey Alex that park where the show is gonna be at? does it have a name? like Moya park or something like that? iam tryin to get some females from myspace to go out there.. u know how we do


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 7 2009, 05:46 PM~15295501
> *wow  :0  lol
> 
> hey Alex that park where the show is gonna be at? does it have a name? like Moya park or something like that? iam tryin to get some females from myspace to go out there.. u know how we do
> *


its not a park .its the austin p.a.g.a. club house.there is not a physical address for it.its at the corner 812 and 973 behind moya park if that helps any.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 5 2009, 06:09 PM~15275070
> *OK MIGGY<YOU ASKED FOR IT WE ARE HAVING A DONUT EATING CONTEST !!!
> 
> 
> ...


dammit miggy ,see what you started,I got people calling just for the donut eating contest.all the way from s.a. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good idea :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Oct 7 2009, 05:11 PM~15295695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alreadyyyy... iam ready.. i didnt do so good in the last 2 hot dog eating contests in Houston and San Antonio but this is a new ball game lol.. i gotta start my training now :biggrin: and we should get some sausage kolaches for mrchavez so he wont feel left out :cheesy:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 5 2009, 08:48 PM~15277123
> *:twak:  :twak: you have to be there,your helping.you can't have a donut, remember your sugar  :nono:  :nono:
> *



yes i know it sucks.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 7 2009, 06:58 PM~15296054
> *k had this girl on myspace ask me if it was at Moya park.. i told her id find out.. i guess she was really close. iam tryin to get a few females from myspace to show up i just hope they dont all come at the same time or iam in trouble
> alreadyyyy... iam ready.. i didnt do so good in the last 2 hot dog eating contests in Houston and San Antonio but this is a new ball game  lol.. i gotta start my training now  :biggrin: and we should get some sausage kolaches for mrchavez so he wont feel left out  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin: 
where everyone at?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

mannn,I thought you were gonna 3 wheel that ride


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 7 2009, 04:58 PM~15296054
> *k had this girl on myspace ask me if it was at Moya park.. i told her id find out.. i guess she was really close. iam tryin to get a few females from myspace to show up i just hope they dont all come at the same time or iam in trouble
> alreadyyyy... iam ready.. i didnt do so good in the last 2 hot dog eating contests in Houston and San Antonio but this is a new ball game  lol.. i gotta start my training now  :biggrin: and we should get some sausage kolaches for mrchavez so he wont feel left out  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 8 2009, 01:36 PM~15304084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanted to but cars just kept passing and messing me all up..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

alreadyyyy... iam ready.. i didnt do so good in the last 2 hot dog eating contests in Houston and San Antonio but this is a new ball game lol.. i* gotta start my training now * :biggrin: and we should get some sausage kolaches for miggy and73monte so they wont feel left out :cheesy:
[/quote]
fixed :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 8 2009, 02:36 PM~15304084
> *
> 
> 
> ...



so did i... it seems everytime i have the camera ready he dont but if iam just chillin then he's 3wheeling like a mofo.. next time ill be ready


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 8 2009, 05:07 PM~15304829
> *i  wanted  to  but  cars  just  kept  passing  and  messing  me  all  up..
> *


you know that little white spec on top of chicken shit ,will that's chicken shit too :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 8 2009, 05:58 PM~15305762
> *you know that little white spec on top of chicken shit ,will that's chicken shit too  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I HAVE TO SAY HE DOES 3 WHEEL THA SHIT OUT OF IT, IT JUST HASNT BEEN COUGHT ON TAPE!

A NICE 3 TOO


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 8 2009, 08:19 PM~15307076
> *:0 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I HAVE TO SAY HE DOES 3 WHEEL THA SHIT OUT OF IT, IT JUST HASNT BEEN COUGHT ON TAPE!
> 
> A NICE 3 TOO
> *


yep that cutty does a nice 3 wheel.. he makes me wanna juice up the lincoln so i can finally be a lowrider now and not just a cruiser


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Oct 8 2009, 09:19 PM~15307076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am sorry ,didnt mean to offend :biggrin: .....


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 8 2009, 03:36 PM~15304084
> *
> 
> 
> ...




me 2


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 8 2009, 09:42 PM~15307882
> *i am sorry ,didnt mean to offend :biggrin:  .....
> *


nah but really he does like 4real 4real lol .. damn why am i up so early today and its raining again :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 9 2009, 08:41 AM~15310238
> *nah but really he does like 4real 4real lol .. damn why am i up so early today and its raining again  :angry:
> *


pics or it never happened :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 9 2009, 12:33 PM~15312679
> * TTT
> *


whats up.......... lets take your monte 3wheeling after tha show around austin .... do it do it


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

HELLO WHERE IS EVERYONE..............  WHERE YOU BE HIDING AT NOW ALEX


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 9 2009, 04:00 PM~15313853
> *whats  up..........  lets  take  your  monte  3wheeling  after  tha  show around  austin ....  do  it  do  it
> *


dont tell em that, he'll do it lol .. even in front of the cops on congress then the cops will pose by the monte all smiling n shit after giving him a ticket lol


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

To The Top For the Homies


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 9 2009, 05:00 PM~15313853
> *whats  up..........  lets  take  your  monte  3wheeling  after  tha  show around  austin ....  do  it  do  it
> *


 :0 you drive ,we fly :biggrin: ........oh and your tickets ,not mine :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 9 2009, 06:35 PM~15314541
> *dont tell em that, he'll do it lol .. even in front of the cops on congress then the cops will pose by the monte all smiling n shit after giving him a ticket lol
> *


 I ain't skurred....take me to jail.....can I get revernd preacher to be my lawyer ....I ain't never skurred :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt :biggrin: 7 days to go,picked up the tropies yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Oct 9 2009, 04:00 PM~15313853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do it all the time, even on new 5.20's....sorry alex


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 10 2009, 01:25 PM~15319808
> *ttt :biggrin: 7 days to go,picked up the tropies yesterday  :thumbsup:
> *


can we have a sneek peek? jk ... just got in from Waco .. had to go get new tires on the linc dogg now iam ready to hit up some highway


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 8 2009, 09:59 PM~15307448
> *yep that cutty does a nice 3 wheel.. he makes me wanna juice up the lincoln so i can finally be a lowrider now and not just a cruiser
> *


Like this








:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 10 2009, 05:31 PM~15320584
> *do it all the time, even on new 5.20's....sorry alex
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 8 2009, 09:42 PM~15307882
> *i am sorry ,didnt mean to offend :biggrin:  .....
> *


WE SAY IT FOR THA CUTTDAWG, NOT FOR MR CHAVEZ


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:biggrin: ME & MIGGY GONA NEED GOOD DIRECTIONS TO THA SHOW,MAYBE MAP QUEST? :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 11 2009, 12:56 AM~15322672
> *:biggrin: ME & MIGGY GONA NEED GOOD DIRECTIONS TO THA SHOW,MAYBE MAP QUEST? :biggrin:
> *


All i can say is u take IH35 south to u get to the 183 South . Take 183 south like ur going to Lockhart. Stay on 183 til u get to FM 812. Turn Left on FM 812. Continue down FM 812 til it starts to curve . I thank its about half a mile or less after that it will be to your right. Look for the steel black gates . Its a big open field so hopfully u wont miss it. U will see our cars out there. TO THE RIGHT HAND SIDE! Thats the best i can do :biggrin: I think will have signs out or a flagger :dunno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 11 2009, 09:07 AM~15323648
> *All i can say is u take IH35 south to u get to the 183 South . Take 183 south like ur going to Lockhart. Stay on 183  til u get to FM 812. Turn Left on FM 812. Continue down FM 812 til it starts to curve . I thank its about half a mile or less after that it will be to your right. Look for the steel black gates . Its a big open field so hopfully u wont miss it. U will see our cars out there. TO THE RIGHT HAND SIDE! Thats the best i can do  :biggrin: I think will have signs out or a flagger :dunno:
> *


i heard Rick & Rob are suppose to put out balloons leading the way to the show .. that will help us alot


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 11 2009, 09:37 AM~15323764
> *i heard Rick & Rob are suppose to put out balloons leading the way to the show .. that will help us alot
> *


I will write MIGGY on a pink 1 for you


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 11 2009, 10:37 AM~15323764
> *i heard Rick & Rob are suppose to put out balloons leading the way to the show .. that will help us alot
> *


we will have signs and balloons out there , balloons just for miggy, at the corner of 183 and 812 and in front of the show.  call us if you get lost,we will give you directions or come get you. :biggrin: 
monas # (512)538-3715
lamarks#(832)790-8685


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 11 2009, 09:07 AM~15323648
> *All i can say is u take IH35 south to u get to the 183 South . Take 183 south like ur going to Lockhart. Stay on 183  til u get to FM 812. Turn Left on FM 812. Continue down FM 812 til it starts to curve . I thank its about half a mile or less after that it will be to your right. Look for the steel black gates . Its a big open field so hopfully u wont miss it. U will see our cars out there. TO THE RIGHT HAND SIDE! Thats the best i can do  :biggrin: I think will have signs out or a flagger :dunno:
> *


SOUNDS PRETTY EASY, :thumbsup: 

THNX. 

U MIGHT NEED TO TRANSLATE THAT IN SPANISH FOR MIGUEL THO. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 11 2009, 10:07 AM~15323648
> *All i can say is u take IH35 south to u get to the 183 South . Take 183 south like ur going to Lockhart. Stay on 183  til u get to FM 812. Turn Left on FM 812. Continue down FM 812 til it starts to curve . I thank its about half a mile or less after that it will be to your right. Look for the steel black gates . Its a big open field so hopfully u wont miss it. U will see our cars out there. TO THE RIGHT HAND SIDE! Thats the best i can do  :biggrin: I think will have signs out or a flagger :dunno:
> *


OR you can take the toll road south bound and exit 812 go west on 812 about 1/4 mile and your there on the left :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 11 2009, 10:55 AM~15324035
> *we will have signs and balloons out there , balloons just for miggy, at the corner of 183 and 812 and in front of the show.  call us if you get lost,we will give you directions or come get you. :biggrin:
> monas # (512)538-3715
> lamarks#(832)790-8685
> *


 :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 11 2009, 10:12 AM~15323895
> *I will write MIGGY on a pink 1 for you
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 11 2009, 11:30 AM~15324187
> *OR you can take the toll road south bound and exit 812 go west on 812 about 1/4 mile and your there on the left  :biggrin:
> *


I LIKE THE OTHER WAY BETTER

CUZ ITS FREE

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 11 2009, 12:31 PM~15324194
> *:0      :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i was gonna use condoms for miggy,


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 11 2009, 12:33 PM~15324198
> *I LIKE THE OTHER WAY BETTER
> 
> CUZ ITS FREE
> ...


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 11 2009, 11:38 AM~15324222
> *i was gonna use condoms for miggy,
> *


WAT R CONDOMS? :dunno: 


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Oct 11 2009, 11:38 AM~15324222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/abuschow/*****.jpg

i got this ... lol yall crazy 


Beto just call me when ur gettin into Austin and ill try to meet you somewhere cuz iam gonna go Saturday night and just stay down there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 11 2009, 01:34 PM~15324446
> *http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/abuschow/*****.jpg
> 
> i got this ... lol yall crazy
> ...


 :loco: :loco: watch talking bout willus,I mean miggy :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

lol :0 


what time can we start showing up and start setting up?


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Flickas from Back in the Days Homies


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 11 2009, 01:57 PM~15324533
> *lol  :0
> what time can we start showing up and start setting up?
> *


8 am


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 11 2009, 02:02 PM~15324559
> *Flickas  from Back in the Days Homies
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the magazine $$$


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

we ready..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 11 2009, 10:21 PM~15328165
> *we ready..
> *


6......6 days till the car show...ahahahah :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

whats up............. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 12 2009, 12:15 PM~15331472
> *whats  up............. :biggrin:
> *


hoooow you doing? where you been hoe


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

FINALLY FIXED .... I HOPE THIS IS RIGHT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

but im back...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 12 2009, 10:19 AM~15331509
> *I fail be right back
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 12 2009, 12:19 PM~15331509
> *<iframe width="425" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=30.186831,-97.701416&spn=0.116332,0.287704&t=h&z=13&output=embed"></iframe>
> View Larger Map
> *


3rd times the charm :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 12 2009, 12:19 PM~15331514
> * but  im  back...
> *


are you gonna need my trailer for this weekend?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 10:23 AM~15331552
> *3rd times the charm  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 10:25 AM~15331577
> *are you gonna need my trailer for this weekend?
> *


 naw appriciate it but ima see what i can do .......watch..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what's up cruz? you go to vegas last weekend?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 10:31 AM~15331642
> *what's up cruz?  you go to vegas last weekend?
> *


i did in my dreams....... watchn damn top chef vegas....... :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 12 2009, 12:30 PM~15331629
> * naw  appriciate  it  but  ima see  what  i can  do  .......watch..
> *


well like i tell my wife "fuck you then ".......then she'll smack me :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 12 2009, 12:19 PM~15331509
> *FINALLY FIXED ....    I HOPE THIS IS RIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


that's it!...can you zoom in :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 12:39 PM~15331701
> *that's it!...can you zoom in  :biggrin:
> *


DANG YOU ASK ALOT... :biggrin: 

IF I DO YOU HAVE NOTHING TO REFERENCE TO.... I TRIED TO MAKE IT BIGGER AND FAILED... :uh:

IN OTHER WORDS IF I ZOOM IN YOU CANT SEE 35 OR 71


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

OOPS


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 11 2009, 12:09 PM~15324587
> *how much for the magazine $$$
> *


X2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> [/quo :0 te]
> this one is wrong ...it would be by the letter H in the word here....you failed again


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 12 2009, 12:45 PM~15331748
> *LIKE THIS ?
> 
> 
> ...


this is wrong tooo


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

FIXED


----------



## J.GUTIERREZ (Oct 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 12 2009, 01:21 PM~15332035
> *FIXED
> 
> 
> ...


yes that's it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 12 2009, 12:40 PM~15331709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's it.....good girl....thank you benny :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 01:42 PM~15333209
> *that's it.....good girl....thank you benny :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 12 2009, 04:50 PM~15333742
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


I got hoes in different area codes


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what UP^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 12 2009, 05:56 PM~15334336
> *what UP^^^^^^^^^^
> *


chillin like a villian ....u


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

trying to work take care of some things w/ the cadi b4 the show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 12 2009, 06:05 PM~15334405
> *trying to work take care of some things w/ the cadi b4 the show
> *


 :0 are you bringing it :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> [/q :biggrin: uote]


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 03:42 PM~15333209
> *that's it.....good girl....thank you benny :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak: this stick is going in your GINA....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 12 2009, 07:02 PM~15334873
> *:twak:  this stick is going in your GINA....
> *


is that what little hitler tells you every day. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 04:55 PM~15334322
> *I got hoes in different area codes
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 12 2009, 11:19 AM~15331509
> *FINALLY FIXED ....    I HOPE THIS IS RIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


that looks complicated as hell.. glad iam following some people .. iam not good wit maps. i need to get GPS in the lincoln


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 12 2009, 07:07 PM~15334905
> *lol
> *


what it do miggy,your thought of the day


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 06:10 PM~15334933
> *what it do miggy,your thought of the day
> *


u be reading that? i havent thought of one today maybe in a lil bit after monday night raw


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 12 2009, 07:09 PM~15334923
> *that looks complicated as hell.. glad iam following some people .. iam not good wit maps. i need to get GPS in the lincoln
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 12 2009, 07:11 PM~15334944
> *u be reading that? i havent thought of one today maybe in a lil bit after monday night raw
> *


I get bored all day,I read alot of crazy shit :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 06:13 PM~15334967
> *I get bored all day,I read alot of crazy shit :biggrin:
> *


i been posting bulletins advertising the show too.. anything to help out my brother from another mother.. and tryin to get theses broads from myspace to go .. the more ladies the better :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

even though its early.. 

weather forcast calls for cloudy skys up until Thursday with a chance of rain here and there but they saying Friday, Saturday, and Sunday its suppose to be really nice with sunshine .. 



now back to you Alex


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 12 2009, 07:17 PM~15335000
> *i been posting bulletins advertising the show too.. anything to help out my brother from another mother..  and tryin to get theses broads from myspace to go .. the more ladies the better  :biggrin:
> *


need to watch it,you get too much juice on your hot dog you're gonna loose it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 12 2009, 07:19 PM~15335020
> *even though its early..
> 
> weather forcast calls for cloudy skys up until Thursday with a chance of rain here and there but they saying Friday, Saturday, and Sunday its suppose to be really nice with sunshine ..
> ...


we just hope its not muddy,it dries up.or we can get all your brads together and have them mud wrestling :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

just got this off kvue.com











now thats whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 06:24 PM~15335064
> *we just hope its not muddy,it dries up.or we can get all your brads together and have them mud wrestling  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


or me and Rick can slap bellys in the mud


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 12 2009, 07:27 PM~15335087
> *or me and Rick can slap bellys in the mud
> *


 :uh: how bout no.we . we can tug of war over a mud pudding or something :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 12 2009, 07:25 PM~15335067
> *just got this off kvue.com
> 
> 
> ...


looks good,I 'v been watching the weather scence last week


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 06:32 PM~15335119
> *:uh:  how bout no.we . we can tug of war over a mud pudding or something  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

ok ok you're da boss 


so is it grass field? was wondering if i should take my carpets


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 12 2009, 07:41 PM~15335194
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> ok ok you're da boss
> ...


yes sirrr, its all grass (not the kind you smoke ).we went out there this past saturday and some spots were a little muddy


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 06:46 PM~15335256
> *yes sirrr, its all grass (not the kind you smoke ).we went out there this past saturday and some spots were a little muddy
> *


i remember in May i went to the Suenos Vajos show in Waco and it was a grass field too.. man i still got spinas "or however u spell it" all up in my trunk and on my rugs.. it seems like once i think i got em all theres some more .. they multiply n shit. 


did u pre reg for Dallas already? iam gonna try to mail mine in this week. it'll save me 10 bucks .. dammit wrestling is bout to come on.. ill be back on after 10 bro :h5:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 12 2009, 07:51 PM~15335302
> *i remember in May i went to the Suenos Vajos show in Waco and it was a grass field too.. man i still got spinas "or however u spell it" all up in my trunk and on my rugs.. it seems like once i think i got em all theres some more .. they multiply n shit.
> did u pre reg for Dallas already? iam gonna try to mail mine in this week. it'll save me 10 bucks .. dammit wrestling is bout to come on.. ill be back on after 10 bro  :h5:
> *


well there are no stickers out there. 
I haven't pre reg for anything yet,not till after our show,but I will


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what up betoooo


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 11:34 AM~15331661
> *well like i tell my wife "fuck you then ".......then she'll smack me  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 09:40 PM~15337162
> *what up betoooo
> *


 :wave: watz sup homie, its gettin near :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 12 2009, 11:40 AM~15331709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!

now only if i had a printer :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

sure is,I think that we are ready just hope this weather work out


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 06:21 PM~15335036
> *need to watch it,you get too much juice on your hot dog you're gonna loose it :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HE LOVED MY HOT DOGS THIS PAST SATURDAY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 12 2009, 10:49 PM~15337321
> *SWEET!
> 
> now only if i had a printer  :angry:
> *


email to your work,if you can


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 09:51 PM~15337346
> *sure is,I think that we are ready  just hope this weather work out
> *


WE READY ALSO, IF IT DNT CLEAR UP & RAINS WE LL JUST HAVE TO MAKE IT FUN LIKE THIS






:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 12 2009, 10:51 PM~15337358
> *HE LOVED MY HOT DOGS THIS PAST SATURDAY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :barf: :barf: dont let lando find out :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 09:53 PM~15337375
> *email to your work,if you can
> *


i knw huh :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 12 2009, 10:56 PM~15337439
> *WE READY ALSO, IF IT DNT CLEAR UP & RAINS WE LL JUST HAVE TO MAKE IT FUN LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


 i don't think they would like that......
















awww fuck em i am down :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 10:00 PM~15337507
> *i don't think they would like that......
> awww fuck em i am down  :biggrin:
> *


i dnt give a fuk either as long as someone records it :thumbsup: 

damn that would b some crazy shit if it did go down like that

i know miggy aint scared :0 

but i dnt knw bout mr chavez :dunno: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 12 2009, 11:08 PM~15337588
> *i dnt give a fuk either as long as someone records it :thumbsup:
> 
> damn that would b some crazy shit if it did go down like that
> ...


but not in the monte ,no roof,I have an avalanche :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

sorrry i am slow in responding ,my eye computer is a little slow :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

wat if afterwards we get one of theses :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 10:12 PM~15337631
> *but not in the monte ,no roof,I have an avalanche  :biggrin:
> *


we can make a roof, u got a a tarp and some ducktape & a 6pack? :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 10:15 PM~15337658
> *sorrry i am slow in responding ,my eye computer is a little slow  :biggrin:
> *


too much Parrot Bay already?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 12 2009, 11:28 PM~15337773
> *we can make a roof, u got a a tarp and some ducktape & a 6pack? :roflmao:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: ugh..sure okay..and that's all you need a pack are you sure :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 12 2009, 11:29 PM~15337793
> *too much Parrot Bay already?
> *


I wish that was the reason,you see,due to my illness i can't use my hands anymore,soooo i have a computer that uses my eye to control the currsor and I have two double click lot,one click on where I want to go and then it will zoom in and I click on where I wanna go again .its a long process .miggy has seen my computer,I think he was freaking out a little,like how is he doing that,oh and it speaks for me too .I typ whatever I want said and hit the speak button and it says it :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 12 2009, 11:25 PM~15337737
> *wat if afterwards we get one of theses  :0
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ALOT HOMIE ... NOW I CANT GET UP .... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Oct 12 2009, 10:25 PM~15337737-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea its bad ass how you can do that.. and i was still wanting more chicken wings i just didnt wanna admit it  lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2009, 08:57 AM~15340233
> *damn  :cheesy:
> yea its bad ass how you can do that.. and i was still wanting more chicken wings i just didnt wanna admit it    lol
> *


you should of said sumting ,we had more.I ended up eating them on monday watching wrestleing :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 13 2009, 12:46 PM~15342079
> *TTT
> *


whats up with the magazine :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*T.T.T FOR K.O.P*


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2009, 12:51 PM~15342135
> *whats up with the magazine  :biggrin:
> *


can't sell it it was a gift from a old friend sorry cat


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 6 2009, 02:38 PM~15284254
> *:0  :0  can't wait to see it  :biggrin:
> *


well it might be partially complete. who knows. oh yeah we got 3 for the Donut contest. hope you got plenty donuts. lol!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 11:30 PM~15338467
> *:ugh:  :ugh: ugh..sure okay..and that's all you need a pack  are you sure  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


& a black & mild wine wit the wood tip :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 11:45 PM~15338631
> *I wish that was the reason,you see,due to my illness  i can't use my hands anymore,soooo i have a computer that uses my eye to control the currsor and I have two double click lot,one click on where I want to go and then it will zoom in and I click on where I wanna go again .its a long process .miggy has seen my computer,I think he was freaking out a little,like how is he doing that,oh and it speaks for me too .I typ whatever I want said and hit the speak button and it says it  :biggrin:
> *


i c , did u cuz miggy out wit it? :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 13 2009, 05:06 PM~15345021
> *:wave:
> *


where were you for lunch today


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2009, 03:14 PM~15345114
> *where were you for lunch today
> *


wat up wat up....... been kinda busy..went home for lunch...when i get  done being busy i will kick ur ass........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 13 2009, 05:13 PM~15345099
> *i c , did u cuz miggy out wit it? :0
> *


I tried,but he was into the pay per view wrestling to notice


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 13 2009, 05:18 PM~15345163
> *wat up  wat  up.......  been  kinda  busy..went home  for  lunch...when  i  get  done  being busy  i  will  kiss ur  ass........
> *


easy easy I don't play that gay shit


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2009, 03:25 PM~15345259
> *easy easy  I don't play that gay shit
> *


HOLY SHIT I WAS LIKE SHIT DID I MISPELLED THAT


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2009, 04:25 PM~15345259
> *easy easy  I don't play that gay shit
> *


HE GONA HOLD YOUR STICK :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 13 2009, 05:28 PM~15345289
> *HE GONA HOLD YOUR STICK :0
> *


he'll have to use both hands so it don't bite him :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 13 2009, 04:49 PM~15344790
> *can't sell it it was a gift from a old friend sorry cat
> *


that's cool


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 13 2009, 04:18 PM~15345163
> *wat up  wat  up.......  been  kinda  busy..went home  for  lunch...when  i  get  off Tims nuts  i  will  kiss  ur  ass........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

man its been raining like crazy up here when i was at work and i kept thinkin bout that field gettin more muddy  hope someone brings chains incase any of us get stuck out there but hopefully it will dry enough over Friday and Saturday..


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2009, 04:59 PM~15345681
> *man its been raining like crazy up here when i was at work and i kept thinkin bout that field gettin more muddy    hope someone brings chains incase any of us get stuck out there but hopefully it will dry enough over Friday and Saturday..
> *


 :around:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2009, 05:59 PM~15345681
> *man its been raining like crazy up here when i was at work and i kept thinkin bout that field gettin more muddy    hope someone brings chains incase any of us get stuck out there but hopefully it will dry enough over Friday and Saturday..
> *


its been sunny down here,I think it'll be dry by then,If not we can use the chain i have on londo to keep him in check :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2009, 05:06 PM~15345755
> *its been sunny down here,I think it'll be dry by then,If not we can use the chain i have on londo to keep him in check  :biggrin:
> *


lol i think he's gettin mad now 

but newayz thats crazy cuz its still cloudy up here but hasnt rained since like around 2 or 3 oclock it was pouring .. mesquitos are bad again they was attacking my ass awhile ago when i got off the car


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2009, 05:06 PM~15345755
> *its been sunny down here,I think it'll be dry by then,If not we can use the chain i have on londo to keep him in check  :biggrin:
> *


DAMIT :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2009, 06:10 PM~15345799
> *lol i think he's gettin mad now
> 
> but newayz thats crazy cuz its still cloudy up here but hasnt rained since like around 2 or 3 oclock it was pouring .. mesquitos are bad again they was attacking my ass awhile ago when i got off the car
> *


it drizzle this morning but after that its been sunny


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2009, 05:15 PM~15345852
> *it drizzle this morning  but after that its been sunny
> *



I AINT SEEN THIS IN SO LONG , PROB SINCE ESTRELLA SHOW :burn:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2009, 05:15 PM~15345852
> *it drizzle this morning  but after that its been sunny
> *



I AINT SEEN THIS IN SO LONG , PROB SINCE ESTRELLA SHOW :burn:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2009, 05:15 PM~15345852
> *it drizzle this morning  but after that its been sunny
> *



I AINT SEEN THIS IN SO LONG , PROB SINCE ESTRELLA SHOW :burn:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

DAMIT 3 TIMES :uh: ............ :rofl:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

damn layitlow kicked me off for a min... yea that day was hot.. i like the 55 degree weather just not cloudy all the time. i like it when its 60 degrees and sunny not 110 like it was this past summer cuz my balls kept stickin to my boxers and it would hurt when i walk .. now i can walk outside naked when i go check the mailbox in the morning and it feels good


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Oct 13 2009, 06:17 PM~15345874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I 


I read it the first time,damn i am not londo :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hope theses next 3 days go by fast.. iam ready for the weekend


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2009, 06:31 PM~15345952
> *hope theses next 3 days go by fast.. iam ready for the weekend
> *


x15


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2009, 05:27 PM~15345913
> *I
> I read it the first time,damn i am not londo :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue: MY BAD


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

see everybody this weekend
:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Oct 13 2009, 06:09 PM~15346336
> *see everybody this weekend
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

check in time :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

SO ARE PEOPLE GONNA BE ABLE TO TAKE GRILLS AND BEER O WAT.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

^x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 14 2009, 12:01 PM~15353336
> *SO  ARE  PEOPLE  GONNA  BE  ABLE  TO  TAKE  GRILLS  AND  BEER  O  WAT.
> *


beer yes....grills no ,I got your first 6pack of bud light bro, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

nothing but sunshine,come on down :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Wish i could make it to the show Alex, but i'm still on the boat, and my dad has been busy between his car & finishing the display for the truck. Sorry bro, hope the show go's good. :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 14 2009, 03:17 PM~15355335
> *Wish i could make it to the show Alex, but i'm still on the boat, and my dad has been busy between his car & finishing the display for the truck. Sorry bro, hope the show go's good. :thumbsup:
> *


thats cool bro,I guess we will see you in mesquite.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 27 2009, 04:29 PM~14900262
> *Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

dammit now i got another issue wit my car :uh: 

my battery light came on, on my way home from work. but it still starts up and lights work. just cant have my music on.. hope its the battery and not the alternator


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 06:02 PM~15357189
> *dammit now i got another issue wit my car  :uh:
> 
> my battery light came on, on my way home from work. but it still starts up and lights work. just cant have my music on.. hope its the battery and not the alternator
> *


sorry to hear that bro,but your battery light is hooked up to the altenator not the battery.the car is running off of your battery,that's why you cannot play your music,once that battery dies you are stuck like chuck.
in other words you need an altenator,.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 14 2009, 04:12 PM~15357311
> *sorry to hear that bro,but your battery light is hooked up to the altenator not the battery.the car is running off of your battery,that's why you cannot play your music,once that battery dies you are stuck like chuck.
> in other words you need an altenator,.
> *


 :yessad: sound like it.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 14 2009, 05:12 PM~15357311
> *sorry to hear that bro,but your battery light is hooked up to the altenator not the battery.the car is running off of your battery,that's why you cannot play your music,once that battery dies you are stuck like chuck.
> in other words you need an altenator,.
> *


yea i was talkin to Beto and Lando and they told me the same thing.. someone had told me to check the belt but its fine.. Lando said if it was the belt then my AC or power steering wouldnt be working neither cuz they all run off the same belt but they work just fine.. iam takin it to the shop tomorrow and hopefully they can get it replaced while iam at work.. if so then iam good to go this weekend.. ill just be broke but iam gonna try my best to make it down there.. been looking forward to it


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Talked to my wife, she said she would ask my dad and call for the details, and that they MIGHT go. Can't make any promises, but i asked them. Just trying to show some support.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: we spoke to her ,if ya have any more questions feel free to call


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 06:10 PM~15357840
> *yea i was talkin to Beto and Lando and they told me the same thing.. someone had told me to check the belt but its fine.. Lando said if it was the belt then my AC or power steering wouldnt be working neither cuz they all run off the same belt but they work just fine.. iam takin it to the shop tomorrow and hopefully they can get it replaced while iam at work.. if so then iam good to go this weekend.. ill just be broke but iam gonna try my best to make it down there.. been looking forward to it
> *


DO IT YOUR SELF , EASY & CHEAPER....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hopfully it go down like dis


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 14 2009, 11:29 PM~15361541
> *DO IT YOUR SELF , EASY & CHEAPER....
> *


my wife can do it for you,but you have to bring it to austin :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 14 2009, 10:43 PM~15361752
> *my wife can do it for you,but you have to bring it to austin :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

JUST CHARGE YOUR BATT AND CAPACITOR TO THA FULLEST AND DNT MAKE NO PIT STOPS, YOU LL MAKE IT....... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 14 2009, 11:56 PM~15361948
> *:0
> 
> JUST CHARGE YOUR BATT AND CAPACITOR TO THA FULLEST AND DNT MAKE NO PIT STOPS, YOU LL MAKE IT....... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:  and no radio,you'll have to listen to the whels on your bus go round and round 
round and round 
round and round 
the wheels on your bus 
go round and round 
all the way to austin :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

but that shop is cool.. they let me pay in payments.. earlier this year i had to replace the heater core and the ac had a leak.. and a couple of other minor repairs it came out to $1,175 dollars and i paid it off in payments so this shouldnt be no more then $200 i hope.. ill see wha happens in the morning


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 12:19 AM~15362805
> *:cheesy:    and no radio,you'll have to listen to the whels on your bus go round and round
> round and round
> round and round
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U WILD FOR THAT ONE BUT TRUE :yes:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 12:20 AM~15362809
> *but that shop is cool.. they let me pay in payments.. earlier this year i had to replace the heater core and the ac had a leak.. and a couple of other minor repairs it came out to $1,175 dollars and i paid it off in payments so this shouldnt be no more then $200 i hope.. ill see wha happens in the morning
> *


ALTERNATOR ALONE FOR THAT CAR IS A LIL MORE THAN THAT :yessad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 01:20 AM~15362809
> *but that shop is cool.. they let me pay in payments.. earlier this year i had to replace the heater core and the ac had a leak.. and a couple of other minor repairs it came out to $1,175 dollars and i paid it off in payments so this shouldnt be no more then $200 i hope.. ill see wha happens in the morning
> *


your looking at 3-350 bro,I need to find a shop like that. :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 14 2009, 10:56 PM~15361948
> *:0
> 
> JUST CHARGE YOUR BATT AND CAPACITOR TO THA FULLEST AND DNT MAKE NO PIT STOPS, YOU LL MAKE IT....... :biggrin:
> *


& NO A.C. EITHER :burn:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 12:25 AM~15362846
> *your looking at 3-350 bro,I need to find a shop like that. :biggrin:
> *


MIGGY GOT STREET CREDIT SCORE OF 750


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 01:20 AM~15362809
> *but that shop is cool.. they let me pay in payments.. earlier this year i had to replace the heater core and the ac had a leak.. and a couple of other minor repairs it came out to $1,175 dollars and i paid it off in payments so this shouldnt be no more then $200 i hope.. ill see wha happens in the morning
> *


can I get a repair today and I will gladly pay you on tuesday :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 12:30 AM~15362888
> *can I get a repair today and I will gladly pay you on tuesday :biggrin:
> *


WOULD B NICE HUH........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 01:23 AM~15362829
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  U WILD FOR THAT ONE BUT TRUE :yes:
> *


it was that or rolling by the river by tina and ike :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 12:32 AM~15362915
> *it was that or rolling by the river by tina and ike :biggrin:
> *


WAT BOUT THAT HOW MANY BEERS ON THA WALL SONG BUT IN ESPANOL :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 01:35 AM~15362946
> *WAT BOUT THAT HOW MANY BEERS ON THA WALL SONG BUT IN ESPANOL :0
> *


no good,because miggy would want to stop every time a bottles fall . and he would get thirsty :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 01:35 AM~15362946
> *WAT BOUT THAT HOW MANY BEERS ON THA WALL SONG BUT IN ESPANOL :0
> *


hey,have ya decided on yas x-mas show


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 12:43 AM~15363000
> *no good,because miggy would want to stop every time a bottles fall . and he would get thirsty :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: FINE THEN, UR SONG WINS :|


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 12:46 AM~15363022
> *hey,have ya decided on yas x-mas show
> *


AS A MATTER OF FACT WE WILL KNW BY TOMORROW OR SHOULD I SAY LATER ON TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 01:51 AM~15363056
> *:uh: FINE THEN, UR SONG WINS :|
> *


no te nohes mijo :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 01:53 AM~15363080
> *AS A MATTER OF FACT WE WILL KNW BY TOMORROW OR SHOULD I SAY LATER ON TODAY :biggrin:
> *


  that will work


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 12:55 AM~15363099
> *no te nohes mijo :biggrin:
> *


HOW BOUT , HOW MUCH IS THAT DOGGY IN THE WINDOW? THA ONE WIT THE WAGGLY TAIL! 

OR DO YOUR EARS HANG LOW DO THEY WOBBLE TO THA FLOOR,CAN U TIE EM IN A KNOT, CAN U TIE EM IN A BOW, CAN U TROW THEM OVER YOUR SHOULDER LIKE A CONTINENTAL SOLDIER? DO YOUR EARS HANG LOW? :dunno: 

MAYBE?

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 12:56 AM~15363109
> * that will work
> *


IT WILL WORK! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> [/quot  e]


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

ANYONE HUNGRY? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 02:02 AM~15363144
> *HOW BOUT , HOW MUCH IS THAT DOGGY IN THE WINDOW? THA ONE WIT THE WAGGLY TAIL!
> 
> OR DO YOUR EARS HANG LOW DO THEY WOBBLE TO THA FLOOR,CAN U TIE EM IN A KNOT, CAN U TIE EM IN A BOW, CAN U TROW THEM OVER YOUR SHOULDER LIKE A CONTINENTAL SOLDIER? DO YOUR EARS HANG LOW? :dunno:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: or we all live in a yellow submarine a yellow submarine


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 02:06 AM~15363163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but I want a turkey leg :tongue:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 01:10 AM~15363185
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  or we all live in a yellow submarine  a yellow submarine
> *


NOW IM LOST ON THAT ONE, :loco: 

ALL I KNW IS THAT MIGGY PROB TOSSIN & TURNIN IN BED CUZ OF HIS EAR RINGIN LIKE A MOFO CUZ WE TALKIN BOUT HM :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 01:13 AM~15363203
> *yeah but I want a turkey leg  :tongue:
> *


I DEVOURED IT BEFORE I COULD TAKE A PIC OF IT, :banghead: 

THAT BIOCH WAS $7 :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 02:14 AM~15363210
> *NOW IM LOST ON THAT ONE,  :loco:
> 
> ALL I KNW IS THAT MIGGY PROB TOSSIN & TURNIN IN BED CUZ OF HIS EAR RINGIN LIKE A MOFO CUZ WE TALKIN BOUT HM  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


that's what my wife said I don't know that one :uh: 
he tossing and turning because he dreaming about the funnel cake :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 02:16 AM~15363217
> *I DEVOURED IT BEFORE I COULD TAKE A PIC OF IT,  :banghead:
> 
> THAT BIOCH WAS $7  :wow:
> *


damn $7 i go out and buy and cook my own or have big rick cook it for me


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 01:19 AM~15363232
> *that's what my wife said  I don't know that one  :uh:
> he tossing and turning because he dreaming about the funnel cake  :biggrin:
> *


MUST B A SONG THAT CAME ON DESPERATE HOUSE WIFES :biggrin: 


OR HE THINKIN BOUT THAT REPAIR BILL :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 01:22 AM~15363243
> *damn $7 i go out and buy and cook my own  or have big rick cook it for me
> *


THA FUNNEL CAKE WAS $6 CAN BIG RICK MAKE THOSE ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 02:24 AM~15363252
> *MUST B A SONG THAT CAME ON DESPERATE HOUSE WIFES :biggrin:
> OR HE THINKIN BOUT THAT REPAIR BILL :0
> *


you watch that,you been hanging around lando too much :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 02:27 AM~15363270
> *THA FUNNEL CAKE WAS $6  CAN BIG RICK MAKE THOSE ALSO :biggrin:
> *


no but miklo can,I wonder if he going to make them this weekend   :tongue:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 01:27 AM~15363275
> *you watch that,you been hanging around lando too much  :uh:
> *


HELL NO, I WATCH ARMY WIFES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

LANDO BEEN ON LOCK DOWN , I SURE DO MISS MY BUDDY :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 01:30 AM~15363283
> *no but miklo can,I wonder if he going to make them this weekend      :tongue:
> *


WAT? AWW HELL YEA! ID LIKE MINES WIT XTRA SUGAR PLZ :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 02:34 AM~15363302
> *HELL NO, I WATCH ARMY WIFES :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> LANDO BEEN ON LOCK DOWN , I SURE DO MISS MY BUDDY :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


that's what happens when he catches and you pitch all the time :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 02:36 AM~15363310
> *WAT? AWW HELL YEA! ID LIKE MINES WIT XTRA SUGAR PLZ :biggrin:
> *


I 'll ask him later if he is,and tell him to bring xtra sugar :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 01:36 AM~15363313
> *that's what happens when he catches and you pitch all the time  :biggrin:
> *


MAN U KNOW EVERYTHING, IM TAKIN NOTES ON THIS FORUM ALSO :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 01:39 AM~15363323
> *I 'll ask him later if he is,and tell him to bring xtra sugar  :biggrin:
> *


& CINNAMON , FUCK IT MIGHT AS WELL BRING THA CHOCOLATE SYRUP & STRAWBERRY SYRUP ALSO... :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 02:39 AM~15363325
> *MAN U KNOW EVERYTHING, IM TAKIN NOTES ON THIS FORUM ALSO :roflmao:
> *


your gonna need a legal tablet.I will try and talk slow


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT K.O.P.


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 01:41 AM~15363336
> *your gonna need a legal tablet.I will try and talk slow
> *


OK GIVE ME A SECOND , I HAVE ONE IN MY XPO, LET ME GET IT , I GOT TO PUT MY CHANKLAS ON :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 02:41 AM~15363332
> *& CINNAMON  , FUCK IT MIGHT AS WELL BRING THA CHOCOLATE SYRUP & STRAWBERRY SYRUP ALSO... :cheesy:
> *


maaan,I hope your not diabetic ,if not you will be after eating that :wow: :wow:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 01:44 AM~15363351
> *maaan,I hope your not diabetic ,if not you will be after eating that  :wow:  :wow:
> *


AFTER WAT I ATE TODAY I THINK I MIGHT B, WAIT I THINK I HAVE A PAIN IN MY CHESS & I CANT BREEF :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 02:48 AM~15363362
> *AFTER WAT I ATE TODAY I THINK I MIGHT B, WAIT I THINK I HAVE A PAIN IN MY CHESS & I CANT BREEF :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


quickly take your 40oz out of the brown paper bag and breef into it :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 01:52 AM~15363372
> *quickly take your 40oz out of the brown paper bag and breef into it  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: WELL AMIGO ILL HOLLA AT YA LATERZ MY OJOS R LIKE THIS :420: 

OVER & OUT! :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 02:56 AM~15363384
> *:roflmao: WELL AMIGO ILL HOLLA AT YA LATERZ MY OJOS R LIKE THIS :420:
> 
> OVER & OUT! :wave:
> *


peacccce ooouuuuttttt :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

damn you ladies stay up late ..... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 12:25 AM~15362840
> *ALTERNATOR ALONE FOR THAT CAR IS A LIL MORE THAN THAT :yessad:
> *


i priced it at $139 plus tax at oreillys .. just dont know how much labor is gonna be..


just dropped it off at the show earlier.. should be done by the time i get off at 5.. they checked it and it was the alternator .. but i should be back on the road this afternoon and ready for Austin this weekend.. ill let yall know whats up after 5 when i get off


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 01:24 AM~15363252
> *MUST B A SONG THAT CAME ON DESPERATE HOUSE WIFES :biggrin:
> OR HE THINKIN BOUT THAT REPAIR BILL :0
> *


hell yea.. i was like fuckkkkk there goes my weekend. i was all mad bout it yesterday but iam cool now..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 08:04 AM~15364061
> *i priced it at $139 plus tax at oreillys .. just dont know how much labor is gonna be..
> just dropped it off at the show earlier.. should be done by the time i get off at 5.. they checked it and it was the alternator .. but i should be back on the road this afternoon and ready for Austin this weekend.. ill let yall know whats up after 5 when i get off
> *


DAMN THIS DUDE READY FOR THA SHOW :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 12:07 PM~15365370
> *DAMN THIS DUDE READY FOR THA SHOW :cheesy:
> *


I think we all are bro :biggrin:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 15 2009, 08:27 AM~15363941
> *damn you ladies stay up late .....  :biggrin:
> *


thats because little hitler doesn't have our johnson in her purse :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 02:36 AM~15363310
> *WAT? AWW HELL YEA! ID LIKE MINES WIT XTRA SUGAR PLZ :biggrin:
> *


he said no,only raspas :nono: :nono:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> > [/quot  e]
> > [/  quote]


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Carlos Polishing_@Oct 15 2009, 04:27 PM~15367965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks good


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Oct 15 2009, 11:07 AM~15365370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha i had to go back to see wha i wrote cuz i thought maybe Beto changed it but i really did write show.. lmao i must have still been half asleep this morning


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

oh yea status on my car... o reillys didnt have an alternator so they had to order one and it'll be here in da morning.. so i should have my car back tomorrow.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 05:39 PM~15368823
> *oh yea status on my car... o reillys didnt have an alternator so they had to order one and it'll be here in da morning.. so i should have my car back tomorrow.
> *


did they give you the final price,labor and all


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 05:48 PM~15369609
> *did they give you the final price,labor and all
> *


nu huh i have no idea how much its gonna be till they write me out a ticket .. its ok i just want my car


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte, miggy254
Whut it dew homies :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 15 2009, 07:31 PM~15370007
> *3 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte, miggy254
> Whut it dew homies :wave:
> *


just chilling,you off for the day,. 
being on a boat all day,do they let you fish from it?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 05:36 PM~15370052
> *just chilling,you off for the day,.
> being on a boat all day,do they let you fish from it?
> *


Yeah, if you want you can fish, but i'm not to big on fishing. So i stick to the net. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 15 2009, 07:56 PM~15370235
> *Yeah, if you want you can fish, but i'm not to big on fishing. So i stick to the net. :biggrin:
> *


that's cool,I used to love to fish out there in the gulf


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 15 2009, 06:56 PM~15370235
> *Yeah, if you want you can fish, but i'm not to big on fishing. So i stick to the net. :biggrin:
> *


you use a net to catch the fish? like how many can u catch at one time?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 08:04 PM~15370349
> *you use a net to catch the fish? like how many can u catch at one time?
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 07:08 PM~15370382
> *:twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


lol... i had to :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 08:29 PM~15370598
> *lol... i had to  :roflmao:
> *


 I am only mad because I didn't think of it first :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 15 2009, 07:27 AM~15363941
> *damn you REAL MEN WIT NO BED TIME  stay up late .....  :biggrin:
> *


FIXD :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 09:26 PM~15371355
> *FIXD :biggrin:
> *


true so true,hey its 10 o'clock,do you know where lando is? ....probably getting spanked by little hitler :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> > > [/quot  e]
> > > [/  quote]


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 06:19 PM~15369881
> *nu huh i have no idea how much its gonna be till they write me out a ticket .. its ok i just want my car
> *


BALLER :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 09:15 PM~15372087
> *true so true,hey its 10 o'clock,do you know where lando is?  ....probably getting spanked by little hitler :biggrin:
> *


HE WAS PROB WATCHIN THA NEWS BOUT THAT 6 YEAR OLD BOY WHO EVERYONE TOUGHT HAD WENT IN THAT WEATHER BALLON, HE WAS WORRIED BOUT HIM :biggrin: 

I KNW HE GONNA GET A WOOPIN :twak:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 15 2009, 11:53 PM~15374044
> *HE WAS PROB WATCHIN THA NEWS BOUT THAT 6 YEAR OLD BOY WHO EVERYONE TOUGHT HAD WENT IN THAT WEATHER BALLON, HE WAS WORRIED BOUT HIM :biggrin:
> 
> I KNW HE GONNA GET A WOOPIN :twak:
> *


lol i saw that too .. did they finally find him?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

oh shit its 2 days away


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 16 2009, 07:46 AM~15375442
> *oh shit its 2 days away
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 16 2009, 07:13 AM~15375349
> *lol i saw that too .. did they finally find him?
> *


yeah they found his monkey ass, he was hiding in the attic to the garage. now they are saying that it was a publicity stunt,because they're interviewing this kid on the major networks and he keeps saying ...it was for the show. :angry:


----------



## eddiebmartinez01 (Mar 26, 2007)

.

*Majic Car Club of Cedar Creek, Texas will be in the House!*


.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:barf: AT 0:52


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eddiebmartinez01_@Oct 16 2009, 03:02 PM~15378953
> *.
> 
> Majic Car Club of Cedar Creek, Texas  will be in the House!
> ...


already


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

whats up ........sunday almost here....... im a make it a prority to get tha net at home..... oh well time to go put in more work see yall sunday...... and we will be drinking till tha after party...... oh yea after party at 73montas mouth and everybody cumming........  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 16 2009, 05:04 PM~15380097
> *whats  up  ........sunday  almost  here.......  im a  make  it  a  prority  to  get  tha  net  at  home.....  oh  well  time to  go  put  in  more  work  see  yall  sunday...... and  we  will be  drinking  till tha  after  party......  oh  yea  after  party  at  mrschavez ass and  everybody  cumming........  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



your a nempho :biggrin: no wonder miggy likes you


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 16 2009, 03:10 PM~15380145
> *your a nempho :biggrin:  no wonder miggy likes you
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :tongue: :loco:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 16 2009, 05:11 PM~15380163
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :tongue:  :loco:
> *


i knew you would like that one,just like you like everbodys chorizo :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 16 2009, 03:14 PM~15380195
> *i knew you would like that one,just like i like everbodys chorizo :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 16 2009, 05:15 PM~15380208
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


wtf....miggy told me you swallowed,not spit.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 16 2009, 03:19 PM~15380249
> *wtf....miggy showed me how to swallowed,not spit.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 16 2009, 05:21 PM~15380279
> *:dunno:
> *


im sorry,the truth hurts :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 16 2009, 03:24 PM~15380307
> *im sorry,the truth hurts  :biggrin:
> *


ah so tha truth comes out ......... hymmmmmmmmm maybe u ant to reread it.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

hey homie i gota go and keep painting at tha house .... i'll see yall on sunday........peace


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 16 2009, 05:26 PM~15380325
> *ah  so  tha  truth  comes  out  .........  hymmmmmmmmm  maybe  u  ant  to  reread  it.... :biggrin:
> *


the truth about you swallowing,I ment i didn't mean to hurt your feelings :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what up john


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 16 2009, 02:08 PM~15379025
> *:barf:  AT 0:52
> 
> 
> ...


hey i just seen that family the other night on wife swap.. he was real rude to that other wife and then at the end he wanted to make up :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

oh yea forgot to mention i got my car out the shop today so ill be at the show on Sunday :biggrin: they didnt have a ticket yet so i have no idea how much its gonna cost but i should find out on Monday... ill be heading to Austin sometime tomorrow and gonna spend the weekend down there.. see everyone this Sunday


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Meannnnnnnn Geannnnnn

Whoaooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Viva La Raza


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ill see everyone tomorrow at the show .. 

WHooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

IM MAKIN IT MY FIRST SHOW TO BRING OUT MY CAR!!....96 CAPRICE ON 14''s....NO MORE BIKES FOR ME..HAHA....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

see yall tomorrow getting my cooler ready.......


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

on my way to Austin now.. see u guys tomorrow or maybe even tonight... ill be cruisin downtown for a min .. its a beautiful day today


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 16 2009, 04:14 PM~15380195
> *i knew you would like that one,just like you like everbodys chorizo :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

sh(t almost time :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 17 2009, 10:18 PM~15389824
> *sh(t almost time  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

its 2a.m. shit y am i still up :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

sorry i couldnt make it out homies, good luck with the show and *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Wish I could go...Nico's got a school recital thing at 1pm...


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Sorry, we couldn't make it either, my wife has been having real bad back pain, due to the baby, they say he's practically sitting on her pelvic area, baby will be here soon.

Happy Anniversary! ! 

Our thanks go out to Oscar for painting my Grandson's car, will be out soon, now ready to start the next one, Two more to go, and also redoing Bruce Jr's car too.










Will be re-painted soon


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

glad to have seen all the Homies had a fun time glad to have met some new cats today and I bet the cats that ate the Dounuts are gonna have nightmares tonight about them :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

just got back from da ATX .. 

whoaooooooooooooooo thats a drive

tired den a bitch


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

We would like to give a BIG THANKS to everyone that came our to the show and help us bring in 15 years of Lowriding History for the Knights Of Pleasure c.c.. i had a good time. It was a beautiful day, and alot of nice cars repping Austin, Waco, Camron, Buda, and SA. Post those pics!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

WOW what a show I had alot of fun, its was almost like a family reunion, there was more cars showing than I expected, it showed how much Knights of Pleasure is loved and respected by the ATX and surrounding areas including the 254 and 210... 

Great job

Alex, mona, LARmark, Rick, nikko, Anna, Rob, Squid, Manuel, Trini and all the Rest of KOP...Keep Austin Lowriding... 




Holy shit I'm going to make some prints of that.....


KEEP AUSTIN LOWRIDING


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Oct 18 2009, 11:28 AM~15392222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's ok,but ya did miss a good show,the cars were shining and the weather was great and it was a like a big family reunion :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS+Oct 19 2009, 07:27 AM~15399259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yessirrr Round 2 this Saturday.. see u guys then


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

MAN I HAD A GREA TIME YESTERDAY......... FIRST OF WANNA GIVE A BIG THANKS TO ALEX FOR THA COLD ONES THANKS HOMIE...... SHOW WAS GOOD SOME CARS THAT I HAD NOT SEEN ....... MAN WEATHER WAS GOOD ........... IM S TILL FULL FROM THA DOUGHNUT EATING CONTEST. HAHAHA I BEAT MIGGY........ ANYWAYS HAD A GOOD TIME YALL DID A GOOD JOB ORGANIZING THA EVENT.. .. WE WILL BE AT THA NEXT ONE IF GOD ALLOWS US TO.. PEACE.............''mrchavez''


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

PICS PICS PICS PICS...............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 19 2009, 11:56 AM~15400649
> *MAN    I  HAD  A  GREA  TIME  YESTERDAY.........  FIRST OF WANNA  GIVE  A  BIG THANKS  TO  ALEX FOR THA  COLD  ONES  THANKS  HOMIE...... SHOW  WAS GOOD  SOME  CARS  THAT  I  HAD  NOT  SEEN  .......  MAN  WEATHER  WAS  GOOD  ...........  IM  S TILL  FULL  FROM  THA  DOUGHNUT  EATING  CONTEST.  HAHAHA  I  BEAT  MIGGY........  ANYWAYS HAD  A  GOOD  TIME  YALL  DID  A  GOOD  JOB  ORGANIZING THA  EVENT..    ..  WE  WILL  BE  AT  THA  NEXT  ONE  IF  GOD  ALLOWS  US  TO..  PEACE.............''mrchavez''
> *


glad you had a good time :biggrin: and of course you beat miggy ....you swallow ...bahahaha


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anna (knightsgirl19) and I would like to thank everyone who purchased a dvd yesterday...Anna has been going to school for videography(sp) and has done a couple of weddings and events but wants to make movies for Texas lowriders by a lowrider(Girl)....once again thank you and there will be more to come...
If anybody wasnt able to get a copy yesterday and would like 1 the are $5 or $8 shipped...
Pm me or Knightsgirl19


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 19 2009, 08:27 AM~15399259
> *WOW  what a show I had alot of fun, its was almost like a family reunion, there was more cars showing than I expected, it showed how much Knights of Pleasure is loved and respected by the ATX and surrounding areas including the 254 and 210...
> 
> Great job
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 19 2009, 10:56 AM~15400649
> *MAN    I  HAD  A  GREA  TIME  YESTERDAY.........  FIRST OF WANNA  GIVE  A  BIG THANKS  TO  ALEX FOR THA  COLD  ONES  THANKS  HOMIE...... SHOW  WAS GOOD  SOME  CARS  THAT  I  HAD  NOT  SEEN  .......  MAN  WEATHER  WAS  GOOD  ...........  IM  S TILL  FULL  FROM  THA  DOUGHNUT  EATING  CONTEST.  HAHAHA  I  BEAT  MIGGY........  ANYWAYS HAD  A  GOOD  TIME  YALL  DID  A  GOOD  JOB  ORGANIZING THA  EVENT..    ..  WE  WILL  BE  AT  THA  NEXT  ONE  IF  GOD  ALLOWS  US  TO..  PEACE.............''mrchavez''
> *


and all the chili cheese dogs, bags of fritos and that big pickle you had in your mouth..


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:wave: WATZ SUP HOMIES, BOUT TIME MY STUPID LAPTOP LET ME GET ON HERE, MUCH PROPS ON THE SHOW K.O.P. HAD A GREAT TIME , CHEKIN OUT THA LOWLOS ,CHILLIN & TALKIN WIT HOMIES IN A BEAUTIFUL DAY WIT THE DJ PLAYIN SOME GOOD JAMS & EATIN SOME GOOD FOOD, WE COULDNT ASK FOR ANYTHING BETTER,WE NEED MORE JUST LIKE THAT ONE, O & THE DOUGNUT EATIN CONTEST WAS A GREAT IDEA (MIGGY I LOST MONEY ON U :uh: JK) :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 19 2009, 11:28 AM~15400928
> *glad you had a good time :biggrin:  and of course you beat miggy ....you swallow ...bahahaha
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, bbaker78634

what uuup :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 19 2009, 12:01 PM~15400704
> * x2*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We need a WEGO Tour DVD for 2010...hit me up....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i never got my snowcone :angry:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 19 2009, 12:31 PM~15400952
> *Anna (knightsgirl19) and I would like to thank everyone who purchased a dvd yesterday...Anna has been going to school for videography(sp) and has done a couple of weddings and events but wants to make movies for Texas lowriders by a lowrider(Girl)....once again thank you and there will be more to come...
> If anybody wasnt able to get a copy yesterday and would like 1 the are $5 or $8 shipped...
> Pm me or Knightsgirl19
> ...



LIKED THE VIDEO!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2009, 08:39 AM~15410959
> *i never got my snowcone  :angry:
> *


hey miggy ,posts them pics and videos :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Oct 20 2009, 09:35 AM~15411257
> *LIKED THE VIDEO!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 and the music you used is very very good.I agree with bosshawg two thumbs up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

good video...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 20 2009, 08:38 AM~15410956
> *We need a WEGO Tour DVD for 2010...hit me up....
> *


tito should have a copy for you


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 20 2009, 09:33 AM~15411700
> *hey miggy ,posts them pics and videos  :biggrin:
> *


k just got home from work.. got 2 of 3 videos done and uploading the last one right now but heres part 1 and part 2 .. but i didnt get to record them when they finally got out, we was gettin our throphies


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

dont forget the pics,nice video,...miggyvision :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*CONGRATS K.O.P!!!!!!!


LOOKS LIKE WE MISSED OUT ON AN AWESOME SHOW..... 












HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!!*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

dont forget the pics,nice video,...miggyvision :biggrin: and why is it when something happened they always find the dummestt person in the crowd....lando :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 20 2009, 04:52 PM~15415188
> *dont forget the pics,nice video,...miggyvision :biggrin:  and why is it when something happened they always find the dummestt person in the crowd....lando  :biggrin:
> *


haha and he was drunk and wouldnt stop talkin he was giving me a speech and got mad when i kept turning the camera :biggrin: k let me upload some pics on photobucket while this last video uploads.. videos be takin forever to upload on youtube .. brb


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2009, 05:57 PM~15415236
> *haha and he was drunk and wouldnt stop talkin he was giving me a speech and got mad when i kept turning the camera  :biggrin:  k let me upload some pics on photobucket while this last video uploads.. videos be takin forever to upload on youtube .. brb
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Latin Rollerz line up


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Chucky had to pull up in this cuz his lady on da side Ladysoto has like 6 kids 








Mr & Mrs Chavez wit soon to be here lil Chavez


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 19 2009, 11:03 PM~15408040
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MiKLO, bbaker78634
> 
> ...


 :wave: 

r u feeling better


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Best Of Show...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

now the doughnut eating contest.. :angry: 
































and the winner is...
















but we was full well i was..i dunno bout the guy in the green cap :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

254 was reppin in da 512









and i could've sworn i had pics of Pablo's lincoln but it wasnt on my memory chip but thats pretty much all the pics i got..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

thank you miggy ......let me know if you need anything


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 20 2009, 05:49 PM~15415612
> *thank you miggy ......let me know if you need anything
> *


no problem Alex.. thats what brothers are for.. see you this weekend


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

part 3 of 210 Hardhitterz


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2009, 07:41 PM~15416027
> *no problem Alex.. thats what brothers are for.. see you this weekend
> *


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Oct 20 2009, 04:52 PM~15415188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAYUMMMMM...... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 20 2009, 07:38 AM~15410956
> *We need a WEGO Tour DVD for 2010...hit me up....
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 21 2009, 06:46 PM~15427015
> *pm sent :biggrin:
> *


nice video.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 21 2009, 12:50 PM~15422702
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


how ya feeling :biggrin:


----------

